
Ask HN: Where can I read the transcripts of the Marc Andreessen Zuckerberg case? - arikr
The case:
======
arikr
The case: [http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/marc-andreessen-
fa...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/marc-andreessen-facebook-
texts-to-zuckerberg-shareholders/)

(deleted and resubmitted because it detected the URL in the body and converted
it into a link post instead of an Ask HN)

